# Small & Community Wind Conference



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was reading Home Power Magazine at the local Borders last night and came across this Conference at Cobo Hall in Detroit. Home. I live 2hrs. from there and may go up. It sounds kind of interesting. The date is November 3-5. It would be interesting to have a gathering there.I would like to get a wind gennerator to power a hunting cabin, just a 12 volt system. Is anyone else interested?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am interested ... but, the drive wouldn't be all that good for me.

Would you be willing to write-up a report (with pictures) and put it here for others to read? Maybe convert to .pdf (if you can't do it, I could for you) for easy download.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I've had a suscription to Home Power magazine for a number of years, their website Home Power Magazine: Solar | Wind | Water | Design | Build is a good source for info. They orginally were focused on the off-gridders and now focus more on the grid-tied systems, but still have a good on line info base for us off-gridders. Even Mother Earth News Organic Gardening, Modern Homesteading, Renewable Energy, Green Homes, Do it Yourself ? MOTHER EARTH NEWS is getting into the renewable energy info.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Naekid if I get there I will definately post a report.


----------

